# Remy & ben



## Ajene (Mar 5, 2009)

Remy is the Berkshire Ben is the Hooded

Remy didnt like the camera and would run everytime i came up to him with it, or would do his scratching thing. 
ben kept coming towards the camera, and even tried to leap on it.

Ben cleaning, my easel is behind the cage too 


































































Their cage changed alot, i took out the orange tin, and added a hanging cube instead of a hammock, they like the cube better. (made the cube myself)


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

They're adorable!

Have you thought about getting rid of the aquarium, and getting them a normal wire cage? Aquariums are no good for rats, cause they get hot really easily, and have bad air circulation.


----------



## Ajene (Mar 5, 2009)

Yea, i am just waiting to see if i can get a job so i can have the money to do so.

we thought the aquarium would be good, but now i noticing its not so much cause it makes my room smell bad, and the room deodorizer isnt working so well.
They'll possibly been in this for a month or 2.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

-nods- I thought aquariums would be good for small fuzzies at first too, but they make the smell horrible. Not to mention I had a guinea pig die in an aquarium due to heat stroke. It was horrible. 

A month or two should be ok, since the weather seems to be wanting to stay cold for as long as possible. Just make sure to keep an eye on them and stuff, and make sure it doesn't get too hot in their cage.


----------



## Ajene (Mar 5, 2009)

lol its very hot here (i live in florida) but my room stays cool, and if it does get to warm, i'll put them in the closet that always stays cool.(coldest part of my room is the closet)


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

Remy is my rats name!!! hehe, adorable ratties!


----------



## sqweg (Mar 11, 2009)

the aquarium should be ok cos it has a wire cage on the top and if the rats are hot they will go up there lol or thats what i would have thought although i have wire cages with the plastic bottom. and your rats are lush btw i love the one inthe first pik he is a cuttie xxx


----------



## sqweg (Mar 11, 2009)

it might be ok over here tho you never get any sun in england lol


----------



## Ajene (Mar 5, 2009)

yea benny is the tame one, he free ranges everywhere in my room, and hes usually gets into places i dont want to, no matter how many times i block it he has so far found a way to get around it lol. he doesnt bite at the cables, he just sits arounds them and tries to climb em. so thats a good thing.

Remy will only stay under the bed, he will come out when he wants to of if i have treats. i gotta cut down on the treats though, they might get fat.


----------



## sqweg (Mar 11, 2009)

lol my mopatop is a little cracker when ever i open the cage she goes on a mission with meg and peg lol im lucky enought to have a spare room that i have with a settee in only so i can just let them all run riot but its so funny seeing them go crackas around the room with all there toys they are my best pets xx


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

sqweg said:


> the aquarium should be ok cos it has a wire cage on the top and if the rats are hot they will go up there lol or thats what i would have thought although i have wire cages with the plastic bottom. and your rats are lush btw i love the one inthe first pik he is a cuttie xxx


Even with the cage top, it would get far too hot in there for it to be healthy for them. It really is better to just get a wire cage, even if it's just a frankensteined bird cage.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

sqweg said:


> the aquarium should be ok cos it has a wire cage on the top and if the rats are hot they will go up there lol or thats what i would have thought although i have wire cages with the plastic bottom. and your rats are lush btw i love the one inthe first pik he is a cuttie xxx


It's the build up of ammonia that causes problems due to the lack of ventilation.


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

they are too cute


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

aww


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

http://rebeccasrats.synthasite.com look piks finnaly


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

me_rat_lover said:


> http://rebeccasrats.synthasite.com look piks finnaly


Why on earth are you pasting this link in multiple threads? Threads that aren't even yours.


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

becuz thats the onley way i can show u guys piks


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

me_rat_lover said:


> becuz thats the onley way i can show u guys piks


No. You do *not* need to paste the link into multiple threads. You already have your own thread in the "Meet My Rat" section - http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,14405.0.html


----------



## me_rat_lover (Feb 26, 2009)

sorry i will but for some reason i coulnt find it


----------



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

i have that same cage but my house is never hot is it ok??


----------

